# Sailors Jerry Tattoos



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok so I'm getting a sailor jerry themed sleeve started at the end of the month and I was wondering if any of you guys have any of the great mans designs tattooed on you.

I'm going to be looking at at least 30 tattoos for the sleeve but I'm not sure what ones apart from a few of his classics. Any ideas?

Chees

Jimbo


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Here are the first few I'll be getting


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

What's the reason for specifically getting Sailor Jerry tatts?


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Raptor said:


> What's the reason for specifically getting Sailor Jerry tatts?


I just like the random style and comedy of them. They have history to them and alot of jerrys tattos have a story behind them.Also it will be something that you don't see all that often. Too many sleeves are of the tribal type and that just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

jimbo1878 said:


> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> > What's the reason for specifically getting Sailor Jerry tatts?
> ...


Reason I asked was if they had any personal significance. I can see that they are attractive in

a old school tattoo type of way. My daughter is quite an artist in the Manga style so I am building

sleeves with her work and a japanese/gaming style.

It might be worth you talking to a tattooist and discussing the style and see if he can come

up with something in a similar vein that would be more personal to you.


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Raptor said:


> jimbo1878 said:
> 
> 
> > Raptor said:
> ...


I already have several tattoos that mean something to me and our first child is due in jan so I will be getting another, possibly integrated into the sleeve.This sleeve is something I've wanted for a while though and have never been in a position to make it happen. My tattooist and I have gone over this and we both are really looking forward to the finished piece.


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Got started today with this piece










Another session booked for Wednesday


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

thats pretty good looking, id be well tempted by something similar but i worry that it is a bit flavour of the month.


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'd say go for it but I have one so i would lol

Here are today's additions










Th monkey was painful










But the snake was much much worse!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

liking those a lot....i have a few booked in next week, one on my left calf and another on my right calf.....can i ask the studio? mine is getting done by a guy at catterick....prices are eye watering, but his work is awesome...


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> liking those a lot....i have a few booked in next week, one on my left calf and another on my right calf.....can i ask the studio? mine is getting done by a guy at catterick....prices are eye watering, but his work is awesome...


Got these done at stigma tattoo in Liverpool. They charge Â£60 an hour so it's not to bad and I'm really happy with the work up to now.


----------



## nworrall (Jul 25, 2012)

Are you having the swallow redone or covered up?


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

nworrall said:


> Are you having the swallow redone or covered up?


I'm getting the swallow redone when everything else in in place. Had it for years so it's faded a lot, plus it's not a sailor jerry design so will need a bit of work.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Just DON'T get this one...:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

What's a sleeve? Getting the full arm covered possibly?


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

your as bad asme deco i wouldnt have a clue what a full sleeve either age i guess!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

ones to avoid - hopefully

http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2011/11/22/49-tasteful-tattoos/gallery/image/3110/


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> ones to avoid - hopefully
> 
> http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2011/11/22/49-tasteful-tattoos/gallery/image/3110/


Some of these are shocking haha I will not be getting anything like these I'm glad to say haha

And yes a full sleeve is the whole arm lol


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

2 new additions today and some filling done


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Didn't work


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Been quiet on the tattoo front for a while but thought i would get one added after the birth of our baby boy


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Double post


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Just DON'T get this one...:


one of the funniest posts I've seen.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

It's nice to be appreciated!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nice work ! .... I must just tell you a little story about meeting someone in my childhood who made a huge impression on me, named Horace Ridler, or as he was known in the field of tattooing, ' The Great Omi, the Zebra Man '.

My parents had a holiday caravan in a beautiful country park in Sussex, not far from Arundel, where we used to drive down to at weekends for breaks. I was then about ten years old and The Great Omi had by then retired to a caravan about twenty-five yards from ours. My father had the sense to take me to introduce me to Horace, as if I had met him alone at twilight when i was getting water from the tap just along from us, I would probably have been scarred for life and permanently scared of the dark !

As it was, when introduced this way I found him to be an amazingly educated, intelligent and kind man with a fascinating military career who had done so much in life, including touring with Barnum and Bailey and he became a thoughtful friend to the young lad I was then......

That encounter taught me the valuable lesson, not to judge people by appearances. and if you're not aware of the Great Omi it's worth a quick Google.... In the late fifties, early sixties, seeing someone tattooed from head to toe like that, complete with bones in, teeth filed to points and wearing lipstick and nail polish, wasn't a usual occurrence. He was rightly very famous and set trends that still exists in the art of tattooing. .


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Impressive art work, oh and a good tattooist too :yes:


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow that man looks crazy. Got to give it to him for having the bottle to go that far though!! I've got loads more planned but will have to draw the line once both arms and chest are full haha


----------

